# Turanabol



## brendanbreen (Nov 2, 2006)

ORAL-TURINABOL (4-Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone)

Oral Turinabol

Pharmaceutical Name:4-dehydromethyltestosterone 
Chemical Name:4-chloro-17a-methyl-17bhydroxyandrosta-1,4-dien-3-one 
Cutting/Bulking: Both 
Anabolic Rating: 
Active Life:16 hours 
Drug Class:Anabolic Androgenic Steroid (oral) 
Average reported dose: (Men) 40-60mgs/day (Women) 10mgs/day 
Acne:No 
Water Retention: No 
HIgh Blood Pressure: No 
Liver Toxic: No 
DHT Conversion: Possible 
Decreases HPTA Function: Mild 
Aromatization: Not likely
Oral Turinabol, or 4-chlorodehydromethyltestosterone (often called "OT" or T-bol by athletes) was the most widely used drug for the East German Olympic Doping Program, known as "State Plan 14.25." It was given to roughly ten thousand athletes whose results were meticulously recorded by scientists, coaches, and doctors working for the East German Olympic program. As a result of this, it is one of the most extensively researched Anabolic/Androgenic Steroids ever produced, with regards to it's effects on strength, speed, and athletic training. 

This drug can bee seen as a cross between Dianabol (Methandrostenolone) and Anavar (Oxandrolone), taking what many feel are the best features of each of these drugs and combining them into one prduct.  Just like Anavar and Dianabol, Oral Turinabol is 17-alpha-alkylated steroid, which allows it to be orally active and survive the first pass throuth the liver without being destroyed.  Unfortunately, this also increases liver toxicity (hepatoxicicity).  Liver Enzymes  such as SGOT SGPT can be mildly to moderately  elevated with use of Oral Turinabol, but they seem to quickly return to normal after the cycle.

Oral Turinabol is one of the few drugs to be in high demand among both athletes as well as bodybuilders, regardless of whether they are on a bulking cycle or a cutting cycle. Athletes who have usedt this drug have reported that it is nearly as good for bulking as Dianabol, but with much less water retention.  Reported weight gain with Oral Turinabol is generally less than experienced with classic oral bulking agents such as Dianabol or Anadrol (Oxymetholone) , but is much more "dry" and lean.  Many have compared the quality of gains experienced with Oral Turinabol to be similar to Anavar, but with more actual weight gain.  

Oral Turinabol is a derivative of testosterone, or essentially a cross between Clostebol and Dianabol. Fortunately the 4-chloro alteration makes it not highly subject to aromatization, so gynocomastia (development of beast tissue in males) is not an issue, nor is excess water retention.  

Oral Turinabol also has the ability to bind to SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin), and thereby prevent it from attaching itself to free testosterone in the body, and this may actually allow more testosterone to become unbound and available in the body.

Male athletes who are using Oral Turinabol as part of a bulking cycle generally combine anywhere from 20-60mgs of Oral Turinabol with some form of testosterone at 200-400mgs per week, as well as a steroid with a strong anabolic component such as Deca Durabolin or Equipoise,  at a similar dose.  Those wishing to use Oral Turinabol in  in a cutting cycle would generally use Testosterone at a dose of 200-400mgs/week along with Primobolan or Trenbolone at 300-400mgs/week.  As with most oral steroids, use of Oral Turinabol is generally limited to a roughly 6 week portion of a cycle, even when other compounds in the cycle are continued for longer.    

Female athletes often use Oral Turinabol as a stand-alone component, often choosing to run it at a low dose of 10mgs per week, with nothing else.  In these cases, to determine whether it is used for bulking or cutting, generally modifications are made to the femlae athletes diet and training, rather than adding in additional compounds, or altering her doses too drastically.

Oral Turinabol is one of the few steroids with very favorable anabolic rating, and not much of an androgenic rating.  This means that it should produce very few side effects, and give a very nice anabolic (muscle-building) outcome for the hard training athlete.  

Trade Names:

Turinabol 10 (International Pharmaceuticals) 
Turanabol 10 (British Dragon)


----------



## Big Danny (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for a good info.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm really fond of TBOL....DBOL without the bloat.


----------

